# Paraffin and paste wax on tools



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

This could have gone in several forums, but this seemed the most logical.

I have read in many places to use Johnson Paste wax on the surface of power tools and paraffin on planes and other hand tools.

Isn't there any danger of either of these affecting the absorption of stain or finish? I know it would be a very small amount, but it just seems counter intuitive.

Once again I tend to over analize (spelling intended) stuff like this.

Have a great day!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I've wondered the same but have never heard of experienced any detrimental effects.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I would use automotive wax on both. If you wipe off most of the excess I don't believe you will have enough transferred onto your wood to be a real issue.As a precaution I would use scrap wood right after you wax your surface just as a precaution. I think the bigest problems with finishes and wax is when there is silicone mixed in your wax,so check to contents of your wax before you use it on your tools


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

Paste was has solvent mixed in. Once the solvent evaporates and the wax dries, there is minimal chance of transfer. I wax my tools, hand and power, regularly without any issues finishing. I also use a lot of vegetable oil on my plane soles and saw plates during use.


----------



## Jeppedy (Aug 20, 2014)

> Once again I tend to over analize (spelling intended) stuff like this.


You mean you had a reason for not spelling it correctly as "analyze"? What possible reason could that be??


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

He likes anal?


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

I should have hyphenated it as anal-ize, as I tend to get very obsessive compulsive about this type of thing.


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

> He likes anal?
> 
> - TheFridge


Ummm, no… but OCD is my 'normal' life'


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Well… I'm sorry. Really I am. Too impulsive for my own good.

Edit: I use Johnsons paste wax on all my tools (hand and power) to protect them and paraffin wax while I use them.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm a long time user of paraffin (hand planes) and paste wax (power tools) and have never had a problem with finishes due to using them. Recently I've also been using Jojobo oil (whatever that is) on a cloth to wipe down my hand tools after use (planes, chisels, scrapers, etc.) and so far haven't had a problem with it….but it is what LN recommends so I don't expect any trouble.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I use wax on my tools all of the time, both stationary power tools and hand planes. I have never experienced any problems w/ finishing due to wax contamination.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

I reached out to Johnson's and asked if their paste wax contained any silicone - as that will repel finishes. They said that it does not…and I've used it as a result. No problems.


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks to all for your input! I am glad to hear I was worrying needlessly.
You folks are awesome, as always!

Buzz


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I reached out to Johnson s and asked if their paste wax contained any silicone - as that will repel finishes. They said that it does not…and I've used it as a result. No problems.


They list what's in it on their web site... just paraffin and carnauba dissolved in naptha, along with a little 
microcrystalline wax to help hold it all together.

Cheers,
Brad


----------

